
Facebook overestimates video ad views by 60%-80% - connorpjennings
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/advertisers-decry-facebooks-inflated-video-metric-2016-09-22
======
marmot777
Why are the so hung up on video? Some people like videos some get impatient
with them. Why won't Facebook just back off a bit on this? If someone tries to
hard sell anything, it makes many people wary even if some others buy right
away.

